

Founders Den: A Private Clubhouse For Entrepreneurs Opens In San Francisco - malte
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/10/founders-den/

======
ayb
Anyone know if there is anything like this in New York? Either open to all or
invite only, pay or free?

